# Avis application anatomique



## greenhoouse (17 Avril 2013)

Salut a tous !

Je suis étudiant en medecine et je cherche une bonne appli en français sur l'anatomie. Je fais donc appel a des médecin, étudiant, passionner de medecine qui aurait acheter/télécharger des applications anatomique.


J'aimerais notamment l'avis sur l'appli : atlas d'anatomie humaine de visible body qui est au pris de 30,90 j'aimerais vraiment savoir si cette application vaut le coup 
(Elle m'as l'air très bien mais j'aimerais avoir un avis avant de l'acheter)


Ceci dit, Si vous avez d'autre appli concernant la medecine qui valent le coup je suis preneur de même, 


Merci a tous


----------

